# How many raw and jpeg files can fit on a 20 gb storage site?



## annamaria

Hi everyone I tried googling but could not find the answer to my question which is: How many large raw and jpeg files can fit on a 20 gb storage site?  I am thinking of Nikon Image Space as well as other sites.


----------



## Derrel

This sounds suspiciously like one of the math test questions that I got a C- on in the sixth grade...


----------



## KmH

It will depend on the size of each image file.

Image file size varies by the MP (mega pixels) of the camera used, the content of the image, the file type and compression (if any) ratio of the image saved.

JPEG, Large, Fine images are generally compressed at a 4:1 ratio from the Raw file of the image.
If a Raw file is 20 Mb, a Large, Fine JPEG will be about 1/4 that or 5 Mb.

Mb (file size) and MP (image resolution) are not the same thing.


----------



## Trever1t

No duh! How big are your files? Pretty basic math.


----------



## SCraig

'Bout 25% more than you can get on a 16gb memory card.


----------



## tecboy

Keep shooting raw and jpeg files, and you will find out.


----------



## Rosy

tecboy said:


> Keep shooting raw and jpeg files, and you will find out.



KMH's response was adequate..yours was unnecessary


----------



## SCraig

Rosy said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shooting raw and jpeg files, and you will find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMH's response was adequate..yours was unnecessary
Click to expand...


If the OP happens to have a 16gb memory card lying around then his post takes on a new meaning, huh?


----------



## Rosy

SCraig said:


> If the OP happens to have a 16gb memory card lying around then his post takes on a new meaning, huh?



True


----------



## runnah

spanishgirleyes said:


> Hi everyone I tried googling but could not find the answer to my question which is: How many large raw and jpeg files can fit on a 20 gb storage site?  I am thinking of Nikon Image Space as well as other sites.




1,000 gb in a tb
1,000 mb in a gb
1,000 in in a mb

So 20 gb is 20,000 mb. So figure 40,000 5mb Jpegs.


----------



## Trainwizard

RAW files on my Nikon D5100 are about 25MB each. That means about 800 of my RAW files will fill 20GB of storage.
 3846 "fine" compressed JPEGs from my camera, at 5MB apiece, will fill 20GB. 
17,000 "basic" compressed JPEGs=20GB.

The largest RAW files from the 36 megapixel Nikon D800 are about 70+MB PER FILE! You can only put about 250-300 RAW files from the Nikon D800 in 20GB of storage.


----------



## Derrel

One of the trickiest things about JPEG images is that the subject matter has a HUGE impact on how much storage space is needed to convey the data in a high-fidelity manner. An in-camera shot of a blooming cherry tree from my camera took 13.8 megabytes in Large-size, JPEG-fine compression; the same camera settings, but taking a picture of the lunch menu at the cafe on the blackboard, written in colored chalks, was 5.7 megabytes.

As you might know, Nikon offers users a choice: you can choose Size Priority, or Optimal Quality. If you shoot in Size Priority, the images stay pretty much consistent in size, while if you select Optimal Quality, the camera is free to yo-yo the file's size up as needed for high-detail shots, or to drop file size on low-detail scenes, as needed.

Same thing sort of happens when processing and exporting JPEGs from Lightroom; you have a big say in how large the sizes are allowed to go.


----------



## annamaria

Thanks everyone for your help.  I guess it was kind of obvious on the basic math, wasn't thinking,  sheepish grin


----------



## annamaria

KmH said:


> It will depend on the size of each image file.  Image file size varies by the MP (mega pixels) of the camera used, the content of the image, the file type and compression (if any) ratio of the image saved.  JPEG, Large, Fine images are generally compressed at a 4:1 ratio from the Raw file of the image. If a Raw file is 20 Mb, a Large, Fine JPEG will be about 1/4 that or 5 Mb.  Mb (file size) and MP (image resolution) are not the same thing.



Thank you KmH


----------



## annamaria

SCraig said:


> 'Bout 25% more than you can get on a 16gb memory card.



Thanks Craig


----------



## annamaria

runnah said:


> 1,000 gb in a tb 1,000 mb in a gb 1,000 in in a mb  So 20 gb is 20,000 mb. So figure 40,000 5mb Jpegs.



Thanks runnah


----------



## annamaria

Trainwizard said:


> RAW files on my Nikon D5100 are about 25MB each. That means about 800 of my RAW files will fill 20GB of storage. 3846 "fine" compressed JPEGs from my camera, at 5MB apiece, will fill 20GB. 17,000 "basic" compressed JPEGs=20GB.  The largest RAW files from the 36 megapixel Nikon D800 are about 70+MB PER FILE! You can only put about 250-300 RAW files from the Nikon D800 in 20GB of storage.



Thank you trainwizard


----------



## annamaria

Derrel said:


> One of the trickiest things about JPEG images is that the subject matter has a HUGE impact on how much storage space is needed to convey the data in a high-fidelity manner. An in-camera shot of a blooming cherry tree from my camera took 13.8 megabytes in Large-size, JPEG-fine compression; the same camera settings, but taking a picture of the lunch menu at the cafe on the blackboard, written in colored chalks, was 5.7 megabytes.  As you might know, Nikon offers users a choice: you can choose Size Priority, or Optimal Quality. If you shoot in Size Priority, the images stay pretty much consistent in size, while if you select Optimal Quality, the camera is free to yo-yo the file's size up as needed for high-detail shots, or to drop file size on low-detail scenes, as needed.  Same thing sort of happens when processing and exporting JPEGs from Lightroom; you have a big say in how large the sizes are allowed to go.



Thank you Derrell


----------



## annamaria

Rosy said:


> KMH's response was adequate..yours was unnecessary



Thanks for saying that.


----------



## tecboy

spanishgirleyes said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> KMH's response was adequate..yours was unnecessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for saying that.
Click to expand...


Sorry, it was meant to be a joke.


----------



## annamaria

tecboy said:


> Sorry, it was meant to be a joke.



It's ok no worries.


----------

